# The Best Trim Sealant



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I am looking for something that I do not have to keep reapplying to maintain the "dressed" look every week or so on my car. I was looking around for reviews but feel like trim sealants are rarely talked about so I figured I would ask.

I am considering Gtechniq C4 trim restorer, Ultima Trim Guard, and Dodo Juice Trim Sealant. 

Does anyone have any insight on the pros and cons of each product? Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

christian900se said:


> I am looking for something that I do not have to keep reapplying to maintain the "dressed" look every week or so on my car. I was looking around for reviews but feel like trim sealants are rarely talked about so I figured I would ask.
> 
> I am considering Gtechniq C4 trim restorer, Ultima Trim Guard, and Dodo Juice Trim Sealant.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on the pros and cons of each product? Thanks in advance!


Autosmart Trim Ultra.

Dress the trim,leave 4 hours then forget about it for months and months.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you, I will do some research into Trim Ultra and see what I can find!

Any opinions on the three that I listed? I am open to any information that you have.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Black Wow if my weapon of choice. Trim Ultra does not dry fast enough, I don't like it.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Black Wow if my weapon of choice. Trim Ultra does not dry fast enough, I don't like it.


What kind of durability do you see normally? Sorry for all the questions, I always feel better being able to make the best informed decision possible. 

I should mention that the trim is in good condition, I just want something that won't lose that "dressed" sheen for a while.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Trim Ultra for me too! Typically on my car (and i live in the Netherlands, very similar climate to you guys ) i will usually see about 3 months of protection with weekly washes...(Usually it needs about two or three hits with a good APC to fully strip and remove it off the trim)

Black wow is great if you are a detailer...Trim ultra requires time and detailers and valeters need to turn over customers, which means they need to get their job done quickly! If you are a detailers perhaps it is not optimal use of time and should therefore use something that dries quickly, if you are using for private use and have time to let it dry then nothing beats Trim Ultra!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

You should get 6 months out of our trim sealant, maybe longer. It's different technology (crystal resin). And the G-Techniq stuff could be covalent, which is another type of chemistry.

So you potentially have silicone based sealant style products, covalent silane products and crystal resin products all being discussed!

I'd love to know who has tested all of them and can give an independent answer.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

That sounds interesting 

Do you maybe have a link to the Dodo Trip product? I have tried both Black Wow and Trim Ultra so would be interesting to do a test with Dodo.

Also, G-Techniq C4 is a trim restorer and seeing as the trim is already in good condition this might not be the way to go...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

People wanna send samples I'm always happy to compare  doing the trim is the one thing I hate doing because spray on products need reapplying each time, I find nltg annoying as it lasts a few weeks then that's it and it takes ages to clean the trim properly. Only proper way to sort this is to colour code the bumpers 

I reckon I'll try the dodo juice stuff anyway, the rest of the range is excellent


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I should also point out that our trim sealant needs very careful application.

I guess you could divide the market into:

- Temporary dressings, giving a month or two of shine/protection at best
- Permanent or semi-permanent trim restorers, giving 3 months to a year or more of shine/protection

Our SN trim sealant is very much the latter, but we are likely to do a more traditional dressing for the Dodo range with lesser durability but easier use/application


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Have all the bottles been updated for the trim sealant now?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yup. All is fine now.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sweet. Will definately be finding myself some then. Fed up with my trims looking rubbish before the next wash


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I asked roughly the same question a few days ago, also thinking of the Gtech c4. I had totally forgotten about the DODO SN product, I think i may try both and post results


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

What is the difference between the trim sealants and paint sealants?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I am not sure re the other technologies, but with crystal resin it is far too thick to get a good consistent shine on perfectly flat reflective surfaces and isn't buffable. It is about 20-50x thicker than a layer of wax or sealant. Like comparing treacle to water really.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> You should get 6 months out of our trim sealant, maybe longer. It's different technology (crystal resin). And the G-Techniq stuff could be covalent, which is another type of chemistry.
> 
> So you potentially have silicone based sealant style products, covalent silane products and crystal resin products all being discussed!
> 
> I'd love to know who has tested all of them and can give an independent answer.


I didn't even realize how loaded my question was when I initially stated it haha. So will SN trim sealant leave a sheen on the trim it is applied to? I really like the idea of not having to deal with dressings so often now that my car sits outside.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the input everyone! If there is one problem with detailing, it is the fact that nothing is ever an easy decision with all the product possibilities out there.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SN trim sealant is a gloss trim sealant, so yes, it will leave a glossy/satin sheen rather than a matt finish.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> SN trim sealant is a gloss trim sealant, so yes, it will leave a glossy/satin sheen rather than a matt finish.


I did not know you guys even did a trim sealant. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Launch - leaky bottles from supplier - recalled - repackaged - launched again...

Not the most auspicious entry into the market!

Plus it is a tricky product to use, effectively for pro use only, so not something we have been pushing heavily. A hidden gem for those who want to be bothered with it


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

How (or where) could I go about purchasing it? I live in the States, and haven't seen any domestic retailers who supply it.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Launch - leaky bottles from supplier - recalled - repackaged - launched again...
> 
> Not the most auspicious entry into the market!
> 
> Plus it is a tricky product to use, effectively for pro use only, so not something we have been pushing heavily. A hidden gem for those who want to be bothered with it


A wee sample for review as I have the ideal car coming up?


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh , I was talking about trim Ultra to our local AS rep who comes to work last month , he's always gives an honest opinion on their products so was going to buy some of him next time he calls , now I dont know what to try AS or Dodo


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> A wee sample for review as I have the ideal car coming up?


Maybe if you were a DAD, but it would be unfair for our guys to have you get a free sample before them... plus it would be unfair to the Detailing World reviewers who approached me about new products the other day.

At the end of the day, it's a specialist product not a mass market one, it's very expensive and we know it works. Whilst all feedback is welcome, there are some reviews on it already here and we don't want to sell millions of units of it due to its complex application. If it was in Halfords we'd just be dealing with customer care returns and questions every two minutes. It's there to add something to our range for people who know what they're doing.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

christian900se said:


> How (or where) could I go about purchasing it? I live in the States, and haven't seen any domestic retailers who supply it.


You can't buy it in the US as it contains flammable solvents; we therefore don't air freight it. If someone in the US placed a large ocean order some may go Stateside.


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

A question I keep getting asked in the shop all the time is `How far will that bottle go?'

I haven't had the chance to test it out myself so cant answer that one unfortunately.

But assuming you have say a Ford Focus sized car and applied it to the Roof Rails, Wing mirror surrounds, door pillars and plastic trim between the bonnet and windscreen how long would that bottle last? 3 -4 applications or more?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> You should get 6 months out of our trim sealant, maybe longer. It's different technology (crystal resin). And the G-Techniq stuff could be covalent, which is another type of chemistry.
> 
> So you potentially have silicone based sealant style products, covalent silane products and crystal resin products all being discussed!
> 
> I'd love to know who has tested all of them and can give an independent answer.


Ive Got both!!!!!! and have just about tried ever trim dressing around! Bloody Freelander!

When the weather picks up ill try the SN one and make report on my findings.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i haven't seen chemical guys new look trim get mentioned yet in this thread - it usually gets spoken about quite highly in other threads. how does it compare to the other products mentioned earlier? only i was looking to get some on my next shopping spree.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

airsafari87 said:


> A question I keep getting asked in the shop all the time is `How far will that bottle go?'
> 
> I haven't had the chance to test it out myself so cant answer that one unfortunately.
> 
> But assuming you have say a Ford Focus sized car and applied it to the Roof Rails, Wing mirror surrounds, door pillars and plastic trim between the bonnet and windscreen how long would that bottle last? 3 -4 applications or more?


No idea for ours... it depends on the type of trim (textured or smooth), how many layers you apply, if you get it right first time. But a bottle should easily do the trim on an average sized car.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Right well I ordered some, so it better be good! The trim that I do have is mostly textured so I might remove it, and apply it indoors to ensure it can dry properly and I can get it right. Will do till I can get it colour coded which this will hopefully last till then :thumb:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> You can't buy it in the US as it contains flammable solvents; we therefore don't air freight it. If someone in the US placed a large ocean order some may go Stateside.


Ugh, so much for that!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

The Doctor said:


> Autosmart Trim Ultra.
> 
> Dress the trim,leave 4 hours then forget about it for months and months.


on my list :thumb:


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Who sells the dodo product ?


----------



## airsafari87 (Aug 13, 2008)

peteb said:


> Who sells the dodo product ?


Where are you based Pete?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My box just turned up now fron Ben at rubbish boys. Otherwise a few resellers have it


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Based in South Yorkshire


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Allwoods stores in Nottinghamshire may have it... unless the stock they have taken is just for their online torquetorque store.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just reading the 2 sided essay on using it :lol: gonna take the trim off and do it inside methinks


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

That could be the ultimate way to do it... let us know how you get on


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Will do. It's textured trim that I'm trying it on first so expect it to be a little difficult. Gotta work out how to take the trim off first without taking the whole front end off


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

I really like the product myself, having had a pep talk from Dom when i bought it i was a bit worried about using it.

I find it goes on really easily, you just have to almost massage it into the trim and you'll find that it gives almost 30-40 seconds before it becomes tacky to touch.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers, will see what I think. Hoping to get rid most of the trim on my car so hopefully this bottle will see me for the scuttle panel and the few remaining bits for at least a while


----------



## DanSN117 (May 5, 2007)

Some pictures i quickly went out and took:

Just used the Fathers Datsun Primera, trim is horribly gray as you can see.









The bottle and Cloth that are included in the box









The Trim before attacking it









Place the cloth on the top of the bottle and tip the bottle up, giving you a small dot of product









After, not the best application by myself, it was raining and cold so you can kind of see streaks in it. Advice is not to top it up, but to wait for it to dry and then re apply. The product is self leveling.

Very impressed, love the stuff.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers for that. I plan to wash the trim and dry it in the house first (using the power shower as my pressure washer ) and give it about 24 hours to cure inside before reattatching the trim back to the car.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I like something thats easy to apply, so use the 1Z Vinyl Gel its fine for my needs at the moment but want something a bit more durable.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I am actually pretty upset I can't order it. Anyone willing to drop ship to the states?


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

I've got a semi permanent trim product called Back For Good by Bromoco which is like a thick gel , found the best way to apply this is to mask the paint work around the trim


----------



## bilabonic (Jul 25, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Autosmart Trim Ultra.
> 
> Dress the trim,leave 4 hours then forget about it for months and months.


Who sells it ? Can only find it on Fleabay ? My plastics are very gray as i can never be bothered doing them, want something that lasts.

Cheers


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Go to Autosmarts website and find your nearest dealer


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Another vote for AutoSmart Trim Ultra here.

Personally (im not a valeter so can take my own sweet time) I dont care if a product is hard to use, or takes an age to dry etc.. I just want the best end result. After trying loads of trim products on my 80's exterior plastics I honestly cant see anything beating trim ultra. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

MerlinGTI said:


> Another vote for AutoSmart Trim Ultra here.
> 
> Personally (im not a valeter so can take my own sweet time) I dont care if a product is hard to use, or takes an age to dry etc.. I just want the best end result. After trying loads of trim products on my 80's exterior plastics I honestly cant see anything beating trim ultra. :thumb:


I agree - its very good indeed and gives a great finish on older vinyl trim. But the caveat is to have time to allow it to dry properly :thumb:

No garage here, and I used it on my Golf yesterday lunch time and it was still very slightly sticky first thing this morning! Even though I used it sparingly and really rubbed it in with the foam applicator. 

Does anyone else think that Trim Ultra smell like linseed oil? I wonder if its some sort of synthesized form of the stuff commonly available?

-

Edit: I also tend to use Autoglym Bumper Gel and Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel on our Passat workhorse. Nice and quick and easy to apply. Lasts pretty well as long as excess is buffed off quickly with a MF cloth.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Trim Ultra - as long as you have enough time ie. 6hrs + in cold weather and 
4 hrs in warmer weather. Its the best by far for the price, just a bugger if it rains after application and it isn't dry - then its a pain in the backside!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Ultima Trim Guard plus outlasts everything I've tried up to date, including Black Wow...I haven't tried SN trim sealant though...


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

yetizone said:


> Does anyone else think that Trim Ultra smell like linseed oil? I wonder if its some sort of synthesized form of the stuff commonly available?


Thats because It´s made with boiled lindseed oil and white spirit, you can check the msds to confirm :thumb:.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I posted this thread because my car used to be sitting in the garage the majority of the time, so I really didn't need to worry about the durability of my trim protectants. Now that I have the car parked outside 24/7, I have durable waxes/sealants and fabric sealants but super durable trim products have become my weak points.

I am going to give DJ Trim Sealant and I already ordered Ultima Trim Guard plus and hopefully those will fill the void.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Miguelgomes said:


> Thats because It´s made with boiled lindseed oil and white spirit, you can check the msds to confirm :thumb:.


That explains it then! I only have a 250ml sample bottle with no full labeling so wasn't aware of its chemical make up.

So the old trick of using linseed oil on car trim is actually employed in commercial car products then. Interesting stuff. I've used ordinary linseed oil (from DIY stores etc) in the past on my old MK2 and current MK3 Golf and it does work, giving it a good finish but its a bit sticky and takes some buffing off the residue. The only issue is if any hidden water from trim nooks and crannies get in the mixture then a nasty milky sludge is the result!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried the dodo juice stuff out this weekend. Albeit on a piece of unused trim cos I couldn't get out and remove it from my car. In all fairness it wasn't all that hard to apply. Smells a bit dodgey though  but I left it overnight and tried a spray bottle with water on it and was amazed at the water beading and run off. Simply incredible. Great finish too. Can't wait to actually try it on the car now


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Looking forward to reading the write up of the Dodo sealant in use - and see pix hopefully :thumb:


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

st170 dan said:


> i haven't seen chemical guys new look trim get mentioned yet in this thread - it usually gets spoken about quite highly in other threads. how does it compare to the other products mentioned earlier? only i was looking to get some on my next shopping spree.


I've been using NLTG over the past year, it does the job really well, but don't think it lasts that long - I think it comes under the 'temporary trim restorer' category. It seems to last weeks rather than months in my experience. It is a pleasure to use though and produces great looking trim.


----------

